# Jacpac CO2 Help?



## vtyou (Mar 17, 2012)

I recently purchased a Jacpac CO2 system thinking it was an easy task but it has been quite difficult. I want to start things off by saying I have zero knowledge on plumbing supplies so please bare with me as I try to explain my situation.

So I bought a 1/4" brass nipple, 1/4" to 1/8" brass coupling reducer, and a Watts A-40 needle valve

I was wondering if I was supposed to disconnect the silver and gold parts from picture two in order to find the 1/4" NPT? I have tried really hard to unthread the two apart but it doesn't seem to want to come apart. There was some teflon tape that I had peeled back but it still seems stuck together?

Can anyone shine some light on this please?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*pac*

hey there not sure if u have done it already but the yellow casing can come off of the valve 
may give u some better insight on removeing the quick connectors ...
take the screw off of the valve and the 4 allen keys that surround the valve ...
not sure if that makes sense


----------



## vtyou (Mar 17, 2012)

tom g said:


> hey there not sure if u have done it already but the yellow casing can come off of the valve
> may give u some better insight on removeing the quick connectors ...
> take the screw off of the valve and the 4 allen keys that surround the valve ...
> not sure if that makes sense


Thanks tom! I actually just picked up a brand new quick disconnect nipple from home depot and everything seemed to work!!


----------

